# New Highlander movie



## Dimwhit (Mar 30, 2005)

So I have it on good authority that a new Highlander movie is coming out at the end of the year. Ya know, I'm just going to hope for the best and expect the worst.

The source, by the way, was the kid that called me tonight and sold me the entire Highlander TV series for $230. I'm going to regret that purchase in the morning. Or not.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 30, 2005)

On DVD?  that's not a bad price for all 6 seasons on DVD.  I enjoy the series, and from what I hear about the movie that it will have none of the characters we already know; it might not be that bad.  The best thing about the movie was the premise.


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Mar 30, 2005)

Any word on actors signed? Is Adrian Paul going to have a role in this movie? 

Hopefully, they'll ditch the whole let's-speed-the-film-up-to-make-it-look-like-they're-moving-faster during the duels. That end fight in Endgame still leaves a sour taste in my mouth (and they looped the footage to boot!).


----------



## Dimwhit (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah, it was all 6 seasons on DVD (the European version of the show, which is the uncut version) for $230. Works out to be an excellent price, considering Amazon is selling each season for about $80.

I wish the movie would have Adrian Paul and no one else from show.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 30, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> from what I hear about the movie that it will have none of the characters we already know



This makes me wonder if it is going to be based on the animated series.



			
				Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I wish the movie would have Adrian Paul and no one else from show.



Yeah, me too.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 30, 2005)

the animated series was in the future, the movie is said to be about a group of  immortals in present day seekling out the secrets of the prize or somethign like that.  Been a while since I read the the blurp on it.


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Mar 30, 2005)

I think what the writers and producers need to do is come up with a premise that makes sense. The Prize was technically won by Connor MacLeod in the first movie. Why then do we still have Immortals running around the world cutting each other's heads off? 



			
				Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I wish the movie would have Adrian Paul and no one else from show.



Amen.

Maybe they could get Ray Park to star as the villain; what a fantastic fight scene that would be. Hopefully, they will find - or have found - actors who are familiar with dueling/fencing/swordplay and can still act on the screen., Not as easy as it sounds, I know, but hopefully they'll make the attempt.


----------



## Krug (Mar 30, 2005)

I saw an ad for a Highlander anime in one of the trade rags. That might be it.


----------



## trancejeremy (Mar 30, 2005)

Aris Dragonborn said:
			
		

> I think what the writers and producers need to do is come up with a premise that makes sense. The Prize was technically won by Connor MacLeod in the first movie. Why then do we still have Immortals running around the world cutting each other's heads off?




Well, I always thought perhaps there just different Immortal associations. Like boxing. You know, there's generally several heavyweight champs at one time. 



What I don't understand is, how come if Connor lived to be really old in Highlander 2, how could be be killed by Duncan in Highlander 4 (or whatever the number was)? 

Really, what I don't understand, is how the writers of the later movies could screw up what seems like a very simple concept. 


And how could Adrian Paul's career sink so low? I mean, he was in a movie with Coolio. <shudder>. (What's even scarrier, for some reason, I watched that movie). What's next, a movie with Casper Van Dien?


----------



## Staffan (Mar 30, 2005)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> What I don't understand is, how come if Connor lived to be really old in Highlander 2, how could be be killed by Duncan in Highlander 4 (or whatever the number was)?



What is this "Highlander 2" of which you speak?


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 30, 2005)

They've been trying to get this new Highlander movie off the ground for some time now. Sales reps from Highlander Productions have been telling me for over a year now that the new movie was "just around the corner" so take it with a grain of salt.


The last information that I had on the movie was that it was tentatively titled, _Highlander" The Source_, and that the only actor from the series slated to appear was Peter "Methos" Wingfield. The general plot seemed to revolve around a group of four immortals who are cooperatively seeking the source of their immortality (ala the fountain of youth) and the reason for the Game itself. As I understood it, the time period was supposed to be Middle Ages and not modern, so it would exist outside of all Highlander events with the exception of the presence of Methos. 

But this is old information and we all know how fast scripts change in Hollywood, so anything still goes. Adrian Paul hasn't had a hit movie since he left the series and is probably a little more willing to do the movie now than he was when he did _Highlander: Endgame_. The only thing I know for certain was that they had a verbal commitment from Peter Wingfield to reprise his Methos character again.


			
				Staffan said:
			
		

> What is this "Highlander 2" of which you speak?



It's an illusion. It never happened. These aren't the droids you are looking for. Go back to bed.


----------



## reveal (Mar 30, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Yeah, it was all 6 seasons on DVD (the European version of the show, which is the uncut version) for $230. Works out to be an excellent price, considering Amazon is selling each season for about $80.




Wow! You got a great deal. I bought each of the seasons for ~$80 a pop. European version though, so that helps.

And here's the movie their talking about: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0299981/

Highlander the Source, as mentioned above. According to Imdb it's in Pre-Production and it was last updated on Feb 4 of this year. So don't expect a new movie anytime soon.


----------



## fett527 (Mar 30, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> What is this "Highlander 2" of which you speak?




You know, the other one with Sean Connery and Michael Ironside.  You remember don't you?  You must have at least heard my screams of horror while I was watching it.


----------



## thalmin (Mar 30, 2005)

Another Highlander movie? There can be only one!


----------



## MaxKaladin (Mar 30, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> The last information that I had on the movie was that it was tentatively titled, _Highlander" The Source_, and that the only actor from the series slated to appear was Peter "Methos" Wingfield. The general plot seemed to revolve around a group of four immortals who are cooperatively seeking the source of their immortality (ala the fountain of youth) and the reason for the Game itself. As I understood it, the time period was supposed to be Middle Ages and not modern, so it would exist outside of all Highlander events with the exception of the presence of Methos.



That sounds like it could be pretty cool.  I always liked Methos and I always liked the bits where they did flashbacks to previous time periods.  I'd love to see a whole series (of movies or a TV series, though I don't think that it can be done on a TV budget) build on following Methos or someone like him through the ages.

The only problem is it would mean they were even less likely to make my "Jackie Chan as an Immortal" idea into a film.


----------



## Dimwhit (Mar 30, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> They've been trying to get this new Highlander movie off the ground for some time now. Sales reps from Highlander Productions have been telling me for over a year now that the new movie was "just around the corner" so take it with a grain of salt.




I think it's funny to use the upcoming movie to sell me the series on DVD. I would have been perfectly willing to buy at that price even if they weren't making it.

I did like the Methos character, so I'd be cool with him in the movie. And it's not like the actor is too busy making blockbusters or anything.


----------



## Staffan (Mar 30, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> You know, the other one with Sean Connery and Michael Ironside.  You remember don't you?  You must have at least heard my screams of horror while I was watching it.



*covers ears*
LALALALALALALAICAN'THEARYOULALALALALA


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 30, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Another Highlander movie? There can be only one!



Only if, only if...


----------



## Temprus (Mar 30, 2005)

MaxKaladin said:
			
		

> The only problem is it would mean they were even less likely to make my "Jackie Chan as an Immortal" idea into a film.




Um, they already did, it is called The Medallion.


----------



## Rackhir (Mar 30, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> You know, the other one with Sean Connery and Michael Ironside.  You remember don't you?  You must have at least heard my screams of horror while I was watching it.




You are one of those evil people who go around spreading blasphemous lies about there having been a second Highlander Movie. Shame on you! It is INCONCEIVABLE that anyone could have made such a movie.


----------



## fett527 (Mar 30, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> You are one of those evil people who go around spreading blasphemous lies about there having been a second Highlander Movie. Shame on you! It is INCONCIEVABLE that anyone could have made such a movie.




MUWHAHAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 30, 2005)

Personally, I think they should just wait 5-10 years more and then just 
reboot the entire thing. Give us a trilogy: Movie 1 = Introduction of the
concept; Movie 2 = Exploration of the Concept; and Movie 3 = Final Battle
and the Revelation of the Prize/Source.

Cast Ewan McGregor as McLeod.


They also should remake the Propecy movies. Man, those movies were
just so damn kewl. But so damn bad. Well the first one wasn't that bad, 
but those sequals... ugh! And it wasn't even the story that sucked. The 
story was pretty solid, it was all in the execution.


----------



## CarlZog (Mar 30, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Another Highlander movie? There can be only one!




And there should have been only one.

Highlander another one of those movies that just couldn't leave well enough alone. I found the sequels and series painfully contrived -- certainly worse than the sequels to Planet of the Apes and Terminator, and on par with those of The Matrix.


Z


----------



## Klaus (Mar 30, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> MUWHAHAAAAAAAAA!!!!!



 Now that is just plain mean!

::runs to play some Queen CDs and erase all memory... again!::


----------



## mojo1701 (Mar 31, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> ::runs to play some Queen CDs and erase all memory... again!::




I see a little silhouette of a film.
High-lan-der! High-lan-der!


----------



## fett527 (Mar 31, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Now that is just plain mean!


----------



## Klaus (Mar 31, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> I see a little silhouette of a film.
> High-lan-der! High-lan-der!



 Will you do the fandango?

Quickening and Sequels!

Very, very frightening indeed!

::has flashbacks of singing the Dragonlance parody, the Companions' Rhapsody::


----------



## MaxKaladin (Mar 31, 2005)

Temprus said:
			
		

> Um, they already did, it is called The Medallion.



Heh, I didn't know about that.  I may have to watch it sometime.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Mar 31, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> INCONCEIVABLE



This word.  I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## Orius (Mar 31, 2005)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> What I don't understand is, how come if Connor lived to be really old in Highlander 2, how could be be killed by Duncan in Highlander 4 (or whatever the number was)?
> 
> Really, what I don't understand, is how the writers of the later movies could screw up what seems like a very simple concept.




Perhaps the writers of Endgame saw that the fans pretty much ignored Highlander II, and felt that no one would notice or even care if they ignored it too.


----------



## Orius (Mar 31, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> The last information that I had on the movie was that it was tentatively titled, _Highlander" The Source_, and that the only actor from the series slated to appear was Peter "Methos" Wingfield. The general plot seemed to revolve around a group of four immortals who are cooperatively seeking the source of their immortality (ala the fountain of youth) and the reason for the Game itself. As I understood it, the time period was supposed to be Middle Ages and not modern, so it would exist outside of all Highlander events with the exception of the presence of Methos.




That would be interesting.  If it's entirely set in the past, then that neatly side-steps the  issue of "There Can Be Only One Movie", since it's before Connor's victory at the end of the original.  Of course, it would be cool to learn more about the whole meaning of Immortality and the game.

However, Highlander  generally blends the modern world with flashbacks from the past, so having a modern story with say, Duncan and Methos searching for the meaning of Immortality in the modern world, with flashback froma  past search works well within the established framework.  And it would be a cool movie too, unless the writing totally sucked.


----------



## Temprus (Mar 31, 2005)

MaxKaladin said:
			
		

> Heh, I didn't know about that.  I may have to watch it sometime.




Note: It is not Highlander style immortality but it is still the same genre.


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Apr 5, 2005)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> What I don't understand is, how come if Connor lived to be really old in Highlander 2, how could be be killed by Duncan in Highlander 4 (or whatever the number was)?




For those of you sensitive to such things, I'm going to do a brief summary of how this could be, so lock your doors, hide your children, and think of your happy place....

Ok. In H2:the Quickening, Connor has indeed grown old. However, we learn that he is in fact an alien from the planet Zeist, as were all the other immortals (forgive me, gentle readers, for my blasphemy). Anyway, the BBEG, Katana, played by Michael Ironside, decided that he wanted to kill Connor, to prevent him from returning to Zeist and stirring up a new revolution (the old one being the reason why Connor, Ramirez, the Kurgan and all the immortals were exiled to earth to play the Game in the first place). Katana shows up with two goons, and attacks Connor. We see the Highlander fight bravely, but he falls on the tracks of an oncoming train, and apparently dies.

Lo and behold, Connor emerges from the wreckage of the train (at least I think it was a train...a vehicle of some sort), youthful again and once again possessing his fighting prowess. As it turns out, the mere presence of Katana and his two flunkies have some how "reinitiated" the Game, causing Connor to once again become immortal.

Sorry for the verbosity of this post, but I hope that by being verbose I might expunge the memory of the dark time......but alas, I fear I must recite the Gamer's Rosary.

"Hail Gary, full of grace; the Game is with thee: blessed art thou among gamers, and blessed is the fruit of thy mind, Dungeons & Dragons. Holy Gary, Father of Games, pray for us Gamers, now and at the hour of our character's death. Amen."

mommy, make the bad man go away!


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 5, 2005)

I don't understand folks reluctance to even admit the existance of Highlander 2.  I mean, yeah, it was a bad movie, but so are a lot of movies.  For that matter, the original Highlander wasn't all that hot either.


----------



## reveal (Apr 5, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I don't understand folks reluctance to even admit the existance of Highlander 2.  I mean, yeah, it was a bad movie, but so are a lot of movies.  For that matter, the original Highlander wasn't all that hot either.




I thought the version of H2 I saw originally was really really bad. But when I saw the directors cut, the "Renegade version," I actually liked it.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Apr 5, 2005)

I say reboot! And cast Keanu Reeves as some dude quite like Connor but not Connor or even Scottish. Or why not do the whole thing in chronological order with a whole bunch of immortals so you can't know for sure who's gonna win the end game. With lots of historical stuff. The historical scenes were always the best anyway. Or why don't you just drop the whole idea and come up with something new that hasn't already been destroyed by hacks.


----------



## Ghostwind (Apr 5, 2005)

Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> I say reboot! And cast Keanu Reeves as some dude quite like Connor but not Connor or even Scottish. Or why not do the whole thing in chronological order with a whole bunch of immortals so you can't know for sure who's gonna win the end game. With lots of historical stuff. The historical scenes were always the best anyway. Or why don't you just drop the whole idea and come up with something new that hasn't already been destroyed by hacks.




Hmmm Ultimate Highlander with a set bible dictating the course of events and story (ala Babylon 5). Could work quite well.

By the way, has anyone read the Highlander novels? I've found them to be quite enjoyable and worth having if you can find them.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 5, 2005)

But you need a scottish main charcater, otherwise why call it "Highlander"?


----------



## swordsmasher (Apr 5, 2005)

A) They can FIX the original Highlander movie to fit the rest of the series by changing three things:
  The one where Kurgan says "Kastigir is Gone, only you and I remain" to simply Just "Kastagir is gone."
   And the second line when Brenda says "Can you tell me about the prize?" to "Can you tell me about the quickening?"

  and cutting out the blurg at the end where Connor says "I can love and have children, live and grow old".

b) As for Highlander 2; I chalk it up to say it is a drug addled vision that Connor has while he spent all those years in the Sanctuary, for anyone who saw Endgame and enjoyed it (I gave it an 8 out of 10, simply for style).

As for a New Highlander movie, well, if they wants to call it Highlander I think there should at least be a Highlander in it. aka someone from the Highlands of scotland? Hence the name for the Series? Otheriwse change the name of the series to something like "The Methos Chronicles" or "Tales of the Immortals" or something


----------



## Staffan (Apr 5, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I don't understand folks reluctance to even admit the existance of Highlander 2.



Because there can be only one.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 5, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I don't understand folks reluctance to even admit the existance of Highlander 2.  I mean, yeah, it was a bad movie, but so are a lot of movies.  For that matter, the original Highlander wasn't all that hot either.



Actually, the original _Highlander_ film is pretty good for a cult film made in the 80's. The second film just bombed, because I have never thought of the Immortals as alien species. So when they put a sci-fi spin on what I thought was a modern mythical story, it just did not mesh.

I have not seen the Renegade version of _H2_ but I hear they remove any content about a certain planet Zeist.


----------



## Felon (Apr 5, 2005)

Helll, Highlander II doesn't even make sense on its own, much less in relation to the other sequels. In the first movie, we see that Connor has a family he's lived with his entire life, but in II, he's supposed to be some kind of exiled alien with amnesia? 

Suffice to say, the original stood better on its own. From the movie, I got the impression that immortals were distinct from each other, perhaps each representing his culture's warrior caste. They were few and elite. I thought it got to be pretty outrageous that in the TV series we find that immortals aren't all that rare, that there were thousands upon thousands of immortal--mostly evi as all get outl--walking around waiting to be introduced.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 6, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> The general plot seemed to revolve around a group of four immortals who are cooperatively seeking the source of their immortality (ala the fountain of youth) and the reason for the Game itself. As I understood it, the time period was supposed to be Middle Ages and not modern, so it would exist outside of all Highlander events with the exception of the presence of Methos.




That doesn't sound that bad...  

I'm still scared though...


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 6, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Actually, the original _Highlander_ film is pretty good for a cult film made in the 80's.



No, it's a profoundly silly movie, and not really that great.    


			
				Ranger REG said:
			
		

> The second film just bombed, because I have never thought of the Immortals as alien species. So when they put a sci-fi spin on what I thought was a modern mythical story, it just did not mesh.



It bombed because of what you thought?


----------



## Orius (Apr 6, 2005)

Felon said:
			
		

> Suffice to say, the original stood better on its own. From the movie, I got the impression that immortals were distinct from each other, perhaps each representing his culture's warrior caste. They were few and elite. I thought it got to be pretty outrageous that in the TV series we find that immortals aren't all that rare, that there were thousands upon thousands of immortal--mostly evi as all get outl--walking around waiting to be introduced.




I'd say that's a necessity of a television series.  If all there was to Highlander was the first movie, then certainly the Immortals could be very rare.  However, since the TV show existed on a weekly basis, and had 6 seasons, Immortals are going to appear much more frequently.  Also, there might be many people out there in the world that are potential Immortals, but never become one; in the TV series, it was mentioned that someone who was potentially Immortal only became Immortal upon a violent death, otherwise that person would just normally age and presumably die.  I also wouldn't classify them as mostly evil, sure we got the evil bad guy of the week a lot in the TV show so that Duncan would have someone to fight.  But there were plenty of Immortals who weren't evil, and were perfectly happy to live indefinitely without going around causing all sorts of destruction and mayhem.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 6, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> No, it's a profoundly silly movie, and not really that great.



I beg to differ.   




			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> It bombed because of what you thought?



Yeah, for _Highlander_ fans.


----------



## Felon (Apr 6, 2005)

Orius said:
			
		

> I'd say that's a necessity of a television series.  If all there was to Highlander was the first movie, then certainly the Immortals could be very rare.  However, since the TV show existed on a weekly basis, and had 6 seasons, Immortals are going to appear much more frequently.  Also, there might be many people out there in the world that are potential Immortals, but never become one; in the TV series, it was mentioned that someone who was potentially Immortal only became Immortal upon a violent death, otherwise that person would just normally age and presumably die.  I also wouldn't classify them as mostly evil, sure we got the evil bad guy of the week a lot in the TV show so that Duncan would have someone to fight.  .




LOL, you did a nice job of summing up what I really didn't like about the series. It was very unambitious. Rather than sit down and develop an ongoing storyline with a finite pool of interesting immortals engaging in a complex, age-old, internecine endgame, HtS was a "villain-of-the-week" show, with repetitive, formulaic plots. 

MacLeod isn't a proactive good guy, so every story has him falling ass-backwards into some evil immortal's scheme and then deciding to get involved. Two basic plots that repeated themselves over and over year after year with little variation. The first is based on a triangular relationship where two of Mac's friend are at odds and he tries to intervene to no avail. The other is a similar triangle, but it's Mac trying to go after the VotW, with the complication that one of Mac's friends is friends with the villain and tries to intervene. And when the writers are really lax there's the old-foe-shows-up-and-kidnaps-friend bit. 

But no matter what the plot, the obligatory sparky swordfight must start at the 49-minute mark every week on cue. I guess to a lot of fans, that's all the concept really amounts to, but IMO that kind of Dukes-of-Hazard predictability means that if you've watched one episode you've watched them all. Given that series was on *forever* it really didn't take the basic premise very far.

EDIT--Corrected the spelling of the character's name to appease the detail-oriented.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 6, 2005)

Just as an aside, his name is MacLeod, not McCloud.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 6, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I beg to differ.



I thought you might.


----------



## Felon (Apr 6, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Just as an aside, his name is MacLeod, not McCloud.




What's in a name?

Oh right...letters.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 6, 2005)

Felon said:
			
		

> What's in a name?
> 
> Oh right...letters.



Indeed.  And I said that not as a big Highlander fan -- I never really watched the show, and I thought the movie was pretty cheesy but forgettable.  I say that as a big Scottish fan with a fair amount of scottish heritage meself.


----------



## Felon (Apr 6, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Indeed.  And I said that not as a big Highlander fan -- I never really watched the show, and I thought the movie was pretty cheesy but forgettable.




I beg to differ! 

Here I go:

PLEASE PLEASE may I differ? Pretty please?


----------



## Sledge (Apr 6, 2005)

Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> Or why not do the whole thing in chronological order with a whole bunch of immortals so you can't know for sure who's gonna win the end game.



They can even call it imMortal Kombat!

Okay seriously I only ever watched the series.  From that vantage point I found the movies to be pukingly bad.  They had a lot of inconsistency and dull stories.  The historic flashbacks are indeed what really made the series fly.  It gave a sense of epicness to their everyday struggles.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Apr 6, 2005)

It can never be the same without Freddie Mercury and Queen, anyway.

-Who want's to live FOR-EVAR!?


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 6, 2005)

Indeed, what cult sci-fi film of the 80s is worth anything without a Queen song?

Flash!  Ah-ah!


----------



## Kanegrundar (Apr 6, 2005)

I liked the first movie, disliked the second, thought the third was ok, and never saw the last one.  Honestly, the first one the only one that was really worth anything.  I doubt that this one will be any better, but I hope it will be.  I always liked the Highlander series even though the continuity was totally messed up.

Kane


----------



## Klaus (Apr 6, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Indeed, what cult sci-fi film of the 80s is worth anything without a Queen song?
> 
> Flash!  Ah-ah!



 Not to mention Iron Eagle! Where would we be without a 16-year-old flying a fighter jet against trained MIG pilots to rescue his dad from a Middle East dictator? 

"It's a kind of magiiiiiic"


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 7, 2005)

I had forgotten Queen did a song in that movie.  I typically just remember that Twisted Sister song, which was a remake anyway.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 7, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I had forgotten Queen did a song in that movie.  I typically just remember that Twisted Sister song, which was a remake anyway.




A song? *A* song? Queen did the entire soundtrack for Highlander- It's a Kind of Magic, One Year of Love, Princes of the Universe, Don't Lose Your Head, One Vision, Gimme the Prize, Who Wants to Live Forever... there might have been one or two non-Queen songs in the movie, but I don't recall any offhand.

[EDIT] This is why I should read the entire slew of new posts- you meant Queen had a song in Iron Eagle, not Highlander. D'oh!!!!

BTW, which Twisted Sister song is in Iron Eagle?


----------



## Klaus (Apr 7, 2005)

Here's the playlist for the Iron Eagle soundtrack:

Queen - One Vision
King Kibra - Iron Eagle (Never Say Die)
Eric Martin - These Are The Good Times
Katrina & The Waves - Maniac House
George Clinton - Intense
Dio - Hide In The Rainbow
Helix - It's Too Late
Adrenalin - Road of the Gipsy
Urgent - Love Can Make You Cry
The Jon Butcher Axis - This Raging Fire


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 7, 2005)

What?  I thought it was the Twisted Sister remake of One Vision that was in Iron Eagle!?

Oh well.  I haven't seen that movie since it was new in theatres in ...what, 1988?  Obviously I just got it wrong.  That is odd, though.  The Twisted Sister remake was out on the radios at about that same time; I coulda sworn it was the one the soundtrack used.


----------



## Felon (Apr 7, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Dio - Hide In The Rainbow




Ah, Dio. The only guys whose lyrics ever out-spinal-tapped Spinal Tap. Lyrics about the magic of the night and being warriors of the shadow and, uh, rainbows in the night.


----------



## Dimwhit (Apr 7, 2005)

Felon said:
			
		

> Ah, Dio. The only guys whose lyrics ever out-spinal-tapped Spinal Tap. Lyrics about the magic of the night and being warriors of the shadow and, uh, rainbows in the night.



 Dude, don't go cappin' on my man, Dio!


----------



## Klaus (Apr 7, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> What?  I thought it was the Twisted Sister remake of One Vision that was in Iron Eagle!?
> 
> Oh well.  I haven't seen that movie since it was new in theatres in ...what, 1988?  Obviously I just got it wrong.  That is odd, though.  The Twisted Sister remake was out on the radios at about that same time; I coulda sworn it was the one the soundtrack used.



 1986.

And I'm listening to it right now. One of the best buys I did in the fine year of 1992, right next to The Transformers soundtrack.


----------



## skewedpov (Apr 8, 2005)

*New Highlander movie info*

On Project Green Light tonight (Bravo), the two writers who won the screenwriting contest announced to the producer (and us) that they had been signed by Dimension/new Miramax to write the new Highlander Movie.  Granted this was filmed awhile ago, so who knows what has happened since.


----------



## Wycen (Apr 8, 2005)

In my opinion, the last Highlander movie, Endgame, sucked so hard, it made the 2nd movie with the alien idea look good.  I won't waste money on any further revisions.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 8, 2005)

skewedpov said:
			
		

> On Project Green Light tonight (Bravo), the two writers who won the screenwriting contest announced to the producer (and us) that they had been signed by Dimension/new Miramax to write the new Highlander Movie.  Granted this was filmed awhile ago, so who knows what has happened since.



 Yeah, I caught that, too. I wonder if this new Highlander movie is the same one that they were talking about...


----------



## Dimwhit (Apr 8, 2005)

Well, I got the DVDs in the mail yesterday! All 6 seasons (plus the Best Of DVD set, which doesn't make much sense since I have them all) for a measley $230. WooHoo!

Now to find a spare 120 hours or so to watch in all...


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 8, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Now to find a spare 120 hours or so to watch in all...



Good luck on that one.  I've been trying to watch the entire run of the X-files on DVD for about a month to six weeks or so now.  I'm almost done with the first season.   :\


----------



## nakia (Apr 8, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Here's the playlist for the Iron Eagle soundtrack:
> 
> Queen - One Vision




Wasn't this song also/originally on Queen's "A Kind of Magic" aka the Highlander soundtrack?


----------



## Staffan (Apr 8, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Wasn't this song also/originally on Queen's "A Kind of Magic" aka the Highlander soundtrack?



 Yes.


----------



## Dimwhit (Apr 9, 2005)

Man, I'm loving this DVD set. I watched the first three episodes last night. It was definitely rough in the beginning. Richard Moll = Worst. Immortal. EVAR!

But the set in great. The CD-ROMs are even Mac compatible!

I'm just completely geekin' out over here!


----------



## Felon (Apr 9, 2005)

skewedpov said:
			
		

> On Project Green Light tonight (Bravo), the two writers who won the screenwriting contest announced to the producer (and us) that they had been signed by Dimension/new Miramax to write the new Highlander Movie.  Granted this was filmed awhile ago, so who knows what has happened since.




Yep, I got a good laugh out of that. For those who aren't familiar with Project Greenlight, the writers are amateurs who won an Internet contest. At the time of that episode, they were still in the pre-production of their first film (and traditionally, Greenlight films are huge duds). Glad to see Dimension is pulling out all the stops on this one...


----------



## Felikeries (Apr 10, 2005)

I wrote a humorous movie that has an elution to Highlander,or
more specifically the humour of a 'quickening'....it's 
at
Humorous Debut Another Story Alltogether 

...it also has the rehashing of the truama of this quickly stated
once or twice after...


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 10, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Another Highlander movie? There can be only one!



Yeah, I always wondered why they never made a sequel to it.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 12, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Here's the playlist for the Iron Eagle soundtrack:




Good Lord!  Reading that, I am rather embarrassed at being a child of the eighties...


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 13, 2005)

Trust me, having seen the 90's, I'm glad I'm an 80's child.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 13, 2005)

Personally, I watched the movies and tried to watch the series.  I liked the story line in the first movie and I even liked the first few episodes of the TV series since it was a different take.  Though I think at this point I would wait for the dollar showing to see another Highlander movie.


----------



## Dimwhit (May 11, 2005)

Thought I'd ressurect this thread rather than start a new one.

Less that a month and a half, and I have watched the entire six seasons of Highlander. Pathetic, eh? Other than being very disappointed with the final season, I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Thought I'd share.


----------



## Warrior Poet (May 11, 2005)

Aris Dragonborn said:
			
		

> For those of you sensitive to such things, I'm going to do a brief summary of how this could be, so lock your doors, hide your children, and think of your happy place....
> 
> Ok. In H2:the Quickening



Let us never speak of this again.



			
				Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Actually, the original Highlander film is pretty good



I enjoy the first movie: it's fun, goofy, Clancy Brown is wonderfully over-the-top, has some great lines ("What does 'Baffled' mean?  "Nuns. No Sense of humor") and the premise is interesting.  One of the things that always made me laugh about the film, though, is that they got the French actor to play the Scot, and they got the Scottish actor to play the Spaniard, who was actually an Egyptian.  With a Japanese sword.

Friends and I saw the third movie in the theater and knew it was going to be bad from the outset.  In fact, as soon as the helicopter landed and the beautiful archaeologist got out and started walking to the site, the thought that everyone later admitted to having at the same time was "OK, so when does she get naked?"  Later in the film, she did!   Which was nice, but not enough to make up for the fact that the third film was lame.  Saw the fourth one in the theater, too.  Also lame.  Except for the first film, this series is dead to me.  

Also, I see that I am very late to this discussion.  Never mind. _Exeunt_

Warrior Poet


----------



## Krieg (May 12, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Here's the playlist for the Iron Eagle soundtrack:
> 
> Queen - One Vision
> King Kibra - Iron Eagle (Never Say Die)
> ...




I used to have that on cassette....pity me.


----------



## Klaus (May 12, 2005)

Hey, I still have that CD, and I listen to it a lot!


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (May 12, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Just as an aside, his name is MacLeod, not McCloud.





McCloud was an immortal?

Why that explains the costume & his proficiency in riding horses.

Whole new take on one of the trully great law-enforcement series of the previous generation.


----------



## Orius (May 15, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Less that a month and a half, and I have watched the entire six seasons of Highlander. Pathetic, eh? Other than being very disappointed with the final season, I thoroughly enjoyed it.




Local syndication of Highlander was spotty at best, so I missed large chunks of the show myself, but I always enjoyed it.  The 6th season was kind of weak (it kind of degenerated into a sort of immortal babe of the week thing), and Kalas (a major recurring villain from the 3rd season iirc) tended to be bit overly melodramatic, but the show overall was entertaining.


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2005)

Orius said:
			
		

> Local syndication of Highlander was spotty at best, so I missed large chunks of the show myself, but I always enjoyed it.  The 6th season was kind of weak (it kind of degenerated into a sort of immortal babe of the week thing), and Kalas (a major recurring villain from the 3rd season iirc) tended to be bit overly melodramatic, but the show overall was entertaining.




6th season was actually an audition of sorts for the short lived spin off.  They knew they wanted a spin off with a female immortal and so that was why there was so many seen in the last season.  

so, is there a release date for the movie yet?


----------



## Orius (May 15, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> 6th season was actually an audition of sorts for the short lived spin off.  They knew they wanted a spin off with a female immortal and so that was why there was so many seen in the last season.




And yet they ended up using a recurring character who had already been established for several seasons.


----------



## Dimwhit (May 15, 2005)

Orius said:
			
		

> And yet they ended up using a recurring character who had already been established for several seasons.



 Yeah, apparently they were going to go with Raven, one of the immortal chicks-of-the-week from the 6th season. They even had the name of the show. But the actress bowed out, the went with Amanda (who had been around since, I think, the first season), but they kept the name of the show. Odd.


----------

